# Knife: Carbon Cleaver



## Alex (18/8/15)

This guy made a few really cool knives, I thought I'd share them on here.

*Carbon Cleaver*
By Sneakyloner · 3 weeks ago · 28 images · 61,136 views · stats






The Design. Cleavers seem to be in fashion and I have nothing to wear to the ball!




Cut this out and fit it on the steel




Trace the cutout onto the steel, I chose 1/4" D2 for this knife




Rough Cut, this is the best I can do with my band saw




Shaped up, I decided against the curves on the spine.






Main bevel done. Hollow ground with a 5 inch wheel




Drilled some holes, filed the flat grind on the tip.




Shined up! Next step: Logo Punch!




Foil wrap for the cleaver, Stainless foil keeps out oxygen and reduces oxidation during hardening.




1850 degrees! D2 runs hot, the other knife is d2 also so doing both saved me some time.




Shining up after tempering.




As you can see, there's a dent in the handle. Thats because my first attempt at stamping my logo failed miserably. The hammer glanced off the stamp and hit the knife. luckily, it will be hidden by the scales.




dry-fitting the handle material. Carbon fiber and Kirinite




Gluing!




one side glued and drilled




Rough shape of the scales and pins done.





Safety First! Carbon fibers are not something you want in your lungs.




handle shaped up!




Lookin' sexy!




Blade shined up and edge almost done.




Glamour shots!













I finished up the kirinite spike tonight while the glue was setting.




Sheath Done!




Tek Lock for small of the back carry.


source:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (18/8/15)

WOW

that is NICE


----------

